# UG Power Squad



## Milo (Jul 7, 2016)

Lots of bros on here into the PL gig. Some of us have competed, some of us haven't yet. We need a single consolidated thread to talk PL shit. Here we can talk about programming, technique, gear, news, personal meets, brag about a ****ing 460*3 bench, and of course the all important nude swapping.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2016)

Good idea

Milo have u competed yet? And if not what the **** u waiting for?

And who the fukk benched 460 for 3? Were they all paused? Video proof? Lol


----------



## Milo (Jul 7, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Good idea
> 
> Milo have u competed yet? And if not what the **** u waiting for?
> 
> And who the fukk benched 460 for 3? Were they all paused? Video proof? Lol



Penciled in for a meet in October. Taking it very seriously. Already into week 4 of my training plan and hitting PRs weekly. Going to be about a 700 mile drive but it will be worth it. The meet is raw with wraps but I will be squatting in sleeves. Right now I am way better with them so I'm going with it. Not planning to break any records but I'm gonna go in looking for blood.

Some dude posting shit did it. He's lucky he doesn't go to my gym or I'd go at him with a pipe wrench for disrespecting me like that. Bench triple the same as my deadlift triple. Never been so disrespected.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2016)

What do u mean? What'd he say? Let's go drop this ****er!!!

And where is the meet in October? U Shoulda done the one with us man!!!! Where abouts are u?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2016)

Lololo I thought u were being serious for a minute. Lol.


----------



## Milo (Jul 7, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> What do u mean? What'd he say? Let's go drop this ****er!!!
> 
> And where is the meet in October? U Shoulda done the one with us man!!!! Where abouts are u?



No question that I'd be competing with y'all if I was remotely close. My meet is going to be Northern California. Driving from Washington. One of these days I would be down to fly to yalls neck of the woods and do a meet. We'll show up with torches and battle axes.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2016)

I can't wait to fluff ecks as he fluffs me back in Oct.  Gonna be #flufftastic.  We were thinking of changing it to ugpowerliftin.com but some of you bb gheys would be mad. 


First person that say herm you did one meet and now you think you're a powerlifter can suck my pp. If you do it once you're forever a pler. Unless you start doing crossfit then you're just gay.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm gonna have to duct tape my cock to my leg cus all this fluffin is gonna give me an erection in my singlet


----------



## Milo (Jul 7, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm gonna have to duct tape my cock to my leg cus all this fluffin is gonna give me an erection in my singlet



Lookin like salty on the bench.


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2016)

Rummaging through my pics on my cloud storage. First one was from 10 months ago when I was doing strictly Bodybuilding style back workouts. Never deadlifted before this. Second pic is the result of 10 months of heavy deadlifts, McDonalds, and pot roast. This pic was taken after a squat day which is why my shoulders are bleeding. 
Anyone who says you won't get big or just get fat from powerlifting style training should shut their trap. Will never turn back to my old ways.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2016)

Milo should do some good shit in October. His training is going well. He has a feel for the rpe and is just now starting to really pour it on.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2016)

Nice Milo. Very well developed back.  

And you're right about that, I'm leaner and stronger and bigger than I've ever been right now and that's after two years of strictly powerlifting


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Milo should do some good shit in October. His training is going well. He has a feel for the rpe and is just now starting to really pour it on.



Yes he should. I wish he could lift with us. I told him to. Maybe next time.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2016)

And his training is going well because he's dedicated and trains hard!!! He's got that passion for it and will do whatever his coach tells him to


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 8, 2016)

Big difference milo.  Looking real solid.


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2016)

Y'all are too nice to me. Thanks for the kind words. Working hard to represent UG like y'all have been doing.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 8, 2016)

Only took like 5 posts in a PL thread to get a back shot....and it wasn't even snake!


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Only took like 5 posts in a PL thread to get a back shot....and it wasn't even snake!



We can start a BB thread and do calf shots. Just count me out. Things are tiny....


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 8, 2016)

Milo said:


> Rummaging through my pics on my cloud storage. First one was from 10 months ago when I was doing strictly Bodybuilding style back workouts. Never deadlifted before this. Second pic is the result of 10 months of heavy deadlifts, McDonalds, and pot roast. This pic was taken after a squat day which is why my shoulders are bleeding.
> Anyone who says you won't get big or just get fat from powerlifting style training should shut their trap. Will never turn back to my old ways.



WE GOT ANOTHER ****ING GINGER!!! Son of a BITCH!!!


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 8, 2016)

next meet in oct in louisville ky. rps is the federation


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> next meet in oct in louisville ky. rps is the federation



Bahsttooonnnnnm


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> next meet in oct in louisville ky. rps is the federation



Hell yeah ken. What weight you competing at?


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> WE GOT ANOTHER ****ING GINGER!!! Son of a BITCH!!!



Just because my crotch feels like it's on fire does not make me a fire crotch.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 8, 2016)

I would take being up to 1/4 ginger if it meant I wouldn't have so much hair. Shit pokes through thin shirts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> WE GOT ANOTHER ****ING GINGER!!! Son of a BITCH!!!



At least he can carry laundry without ****ing himself up...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2016)

Just landed in South Carolina for a donnie thompson seminar tomorrow.

IT'S HOT AS **** DOWN HERE!!!!


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2016)

TS you can do my laundry too if you need the practice.


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just landed in South Carolina for a donnie thompson seminar tomorrow.
> 
> IT'S HOT AS **** DOWN HERE!!!!



Do tell how it goes. Sounds like a damn good investment.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 8, 2016)

242 in the old and broke down age group


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 8, 2016)

i was at 1 of his last year, the mother in law is a mofo but people say it works


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 9, 2016)

Drastic change in your upper back dude.  Great job..


----------



## Milo (Jul 9, 2016)

heavydeads83 said:


> Drastic change in your upper back dude.  Great job..



Thanks man I appreciate that.


----------



## Runningwild (Jul 9, 2016)

Quick question I have never done any type of powerlifting training or meet but curious as to what a powerlifting workout looks when not getting ready for a meet.  Does it change much?


----------



## snake (Jul 10, 2016)

heavydeads83 said:


> Drastic change in your upper back dude.  Great job..



I second this! Your back looks great Milo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2016)

Donnie beat me up. Fixed my ac joint in about a minute 30 seconds.

He touched me

He sweat on me

I was hard.

But seriously donnie is so down to earth for a guy as smart and respected as he is.  He walked right up to me and asked about my background and was like actually interested.  I think he appreciated why I was there and how far I traveled for this.

This is absolutely one of the best weekends of my life.

Other highlights - met a kid and his parents at a cigar lounge.  The kid clearly lifts. Has done one meet.  He now has my email.  

The crazy thing is his mom hit me up on Facebook right away. Before the kid did.  According to witnesses she wanted this D.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 10, 2016)

Real noticeable beefed up change Milo, good solid work.


----------



## Milo (Jul 10, 2016)

snake said:


> I second this! Your back looks great Milo.





stonetag said:


> Real noticeable beefed up change Milo, good solid work.



Thanks bros!


----------



## Milo (Jul 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Donnie beat me up. Fixed my ac joint in about a minute 30 seconds.
> 
> He touched me
> 
> ...



What are these mother in laws that Ken speaks of??


----------



## Milo (Jul 10, 2016)

Ed Hall 1102 lb deadlift this weekend....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 10, 2016)

That's sick. Did he pass out or was he just celebrating and stuck to the bar cus he uses those weird straps?


----------



## Milo (Jul 10, 2016)

Not sure but I think suits were allowed this year too so he could be wearing that also. Still ridiculous weight. Thank god they didn't use that stupid ****ing elephant bar they had at the Arnold Classic.


----------



## Milo (Jul 16, 2016)

Some dude at my gym eating sour patch kids the entire workout. Didn't know wtf he was doing it for. But at the gas station I noticed a pack of gummy bears had damn near 100g carbs total. Got me thinking how beneficial if at all would eating these delicious treats be during workout?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 16, 2016)

It's pretty common for Instagram trainers


----------



## Milo (Jul 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> It's pretty common for Instagram trainers



That actually sounds exactly like him. He always tries to give me tips and he's actually the guy who spot raped me in a singlet that one time. Always coming up to me setting up some contraption that is supposed to help my lift. He at one point tried to set me up to deadlift with three separate ****in bands set up. One around the hips and tied to a weight behind, one around the bar and ties to a weight in front, and one tied to the top of the power rack. Looked like a ****ing spider web.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2016)

Milo said:


> That actually sounds exactly like him. He always tries to give me tips and he's actually the guy who spot raped me in a singlet that one time. Always coming up to me setting up some contraption that is supposed to help my lift. He at one point tried to set me up to deadlift with three separate ****in bands set up. One around the hips and tied to a weight behind, one around the bar and ties to a weight in front, and one tied to the top of the power rack. Looked like a ****ing spider web.



Please let this guy know I will ****ing kill him. Slowly.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 16, 2016)

Milo said:


> What are these mother in laws that Ken speaks of??


think of a steel foam roller,


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> think of a steel foam roller,



Oh damn I've done that before. Works really well. Especially when your body weight isn't enough to smash the quads. Just had my legs out in front of me and rolled over the top of em.


----------



## Milo (Jul 18, 2016)

Anyone lifted in the APA? Wondering what bars they use for the lifts so I can be sure to train with the same ones during my prep.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 18, 2016)

Train with bars that make it harder lol. Then beast out on the platform.


----------



## Milo (Jul 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Train with bars that make it harder lol. Then beast out on the platform.


That makes sense and I agree I just want to eliminate as many unknown variables as I can. Would hate to train with a stiffer bar and end up having the pull with a deadlift bar and vice versa. I have enough unknowns to worry about.


----------



## Milo (Jul 23, 2016)

Anyone ever **** their lever on their belt up? At the beginning of my squat day I picked mine up and a screw fell out. Tried to put it back in and the threads were all ****ed up so I can't get the screw to engage. Gonna try to tap and die it but I'm surprised how soft the damn metal is.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2016)

Milo said:


> That makes sense and I agree I just want to eliminate as many unknown variables as I can. Would hate to train with a stiffer bar and end up having the pull with a deadlift bar and vice versa. I have enough unknowns to worry about.



My first meet I trained with a stiff bar. Come meet day an okie dl bar. It felt like a rack pull it was so easy


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jul 24, 2016)

Starting my next prep for my 2nd meet in a couple weeks. Now that I'm at an actual powerlifting gym I can use waves of specialty bars. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Milo (Jul 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> My first meet I trained with a stiff bar. Come meet day an okie dl bar. It felt like a rack pull it was so easy



To be honest man when I pull with a Texas Power bar I can do just as much weight as a Texas DL bar. But I'm not pulling real big weights so maybe it's at the big weight where it really helps.


----------



## Milo (Jul 24, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Starting my next prep for my 2nd meet in a couple weeks. Now that I'm at an actual powerlifting gym I can use waves of specialty bars. I'm pretty excited.



Im spoiled as ****. I have Texas Squat bar, Texas DL bar, Texas Power bar, Iron Wolfe Squat bar, Duffalo bar, SSB bar, cambered bar, fat bars, and a load of other ones. I almost regret having them because when I do my home gym I will at least want a Texas Squat and Texas Power and those are $450 each. The Iron Wolfe would be badass too but that's about $1k.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 24, 2016)

Milo said:


> To be honest man when I pull with a Texas Power bar I can do just as much weight as a Texas DL bar. But I'm not pulling real big weights so maybe it's at the big weight where it really helps.


This is pretty accurate. It's a more flexible bar, so the more weight you have on it the more you'll be able to take advantage of that. Honestly o don't feel any difference till I'm over the mid 5's.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2016)

Milo said:


> To be honest man when I pull with a Texas Power bar I can do just as much weight as a Texas DL bar. But I'm not pulling real big weights so maybe it's at the big weight where it really helps.



You will understand come meet day.  Low to mid 5 that thing starts to bend. By mid 600 it can get unruly if you aren't tight. 

The important thing and the reason it worked out fine for me to make that switch at a meet was because I had always practiced taking the slack out of the bar before my pull.


----------



## Milo (Aug 10, 2016)

Dan Green 804*3 meet prep for BOB3.
Sick as a dog right now so compensating by watching PL vids and porn.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 10, 2016)

This boss of bosses is gonna be fukking sick. Lots of strong dudes competing.


----------



## Milo (Aug 10, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> This boss of bosses is gonna be fukking sick. Lots of strong dudes competing.


Dan Green, Yuri Belkin, Kevin Oak, Tee Cummins going head to head is going to be so badass.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 10, 2016)

Milo said:


> Dan Green, Yuri Belkin, Kevin Oak, Tee Cummins going head to head is going to be so badass.



Anyone know if Jeremy Hamilton is competing?


----------



## Milo (Aug 10, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Anyone know if Jeremy Hamilton is competing?



Shit that would be another. He would be competing against the dudes I listed. Can't believe how stacked that weight class is.


----------



## Milo (Sep 9, 2016)

****ing Titan belt. Lever broke during my box squats now I'm ****ed. If the cheap ass ****s would have made the screws a few threads longer, they wouldn't have pulled out of the holes and stripped the threads on the way out. And of course the screws aren't at any hardware store. I think there's a lifetime warranty on the belt but I don't have time to go through all that shit. I think I'm gonna order a Pioneer belt. Only heard good shit about them and fast shipping. Anyone had this happen? Shit literally popped off coming up off the box on my last rep.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2016)

Fawkin hell, Milo. Thats bullocks. I got an Inzer and beat it to death 2-3 times a week & it thrives on the abuse.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 9, 2016)

I've heard the pioneer levers are breaking a lot latel .  I'd go with inze . Or drop 230 on the SBD belt. Lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 9, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've heard the pioneer levers are breaking a lot latel .  I'd go with inze . Or drop 230 on the SBD belt. Lol



This is news to me. Where'd you see that?


----------



## CardinalJacked (Sep 9, 2016)

Or go with a rogue Ohio belt... With a buckle... Lol


----------



## Milo (Sep 9, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> Or go with a rogue Ohio belt... With a buckle... Lol



I don't like the prong style ones. Until they're really broken in they're almost impossible to get tight. Even when broken in they're a pain in the ass.


----------



## Milo (Sep 10, 2016)

Bit the bullet and got an SBD. Site said it usually ships in 24 hours and the next best was a week. I have no life.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 10, 2016)

i have a izner forever belt (lever) i love it, but i only bench, if you need different tensions for your squat and dead, prongs is the way to go


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 10, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> This is news to me. Where'd you see that?



I mentioned it to some kid at my gym who's big time into powerlifting and he said a lot of people are having problems with them.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 10, 2016)

Milo said:


> Rummaging through my pics on my cloud storage. First one was from 10 months ago when I was doing strictly Bodybuilding style back workouts. Never deadlifted before this. Second pic is the result of 10 months of heavy deadlifts, McDonalds, and pot roast. This pic was taken after a squat day which is why my shoulders are bleeding.
> Anyone who says you won't get big or just get fat from powerlifting style training should shut their trap. Will never turn back to my old ways.



That is a considerable difference dude. Nice work!


----------



## Milo (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey thanks man. I appreciate that.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 10, 2016)

Well the wife approved today and I'm taking out a 3000 dollar loan and building my home gym. A year loan 260 a month. Will be paid for by next September. 

Figure I'll get a nice power rack, looking at the rogue r3 or an elitefts one. Both around 900 but the rogue will have the mono attachment so I'll probably end up with that one. I need a nice adjustable bench, any suggestions are welcome. And a power bar for squats and bench. That'll be around 1600 to 1700 right there. Then some matting and the rest towards plates which is not gonna be fun. Are there any companies out there that make decent plates at decent prices? I'm impatient and hate waiting and looking on Craigslist and shit

Any suggestions please help a homie out


----------



## Milo (Sep 10, 2016)

I would also go with the Rogue and the mono attachments. Keep in mind though, one benefit to using a good portable bench and just benching in the rack is that you can use the mono attachments for bench also. Basically like getting a hand off without a spotter.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 10, 2016)

Milo said:


> I would also go with the Rogue and the mono attachments. Keep in mind though, one benefit to using a good portable bench and just benching in the rack is that you can use the mono attachments for bench also. Basically like getting a hand off without a spotter.



Oh def. That's why I want it, for bench too and rogue just makes nice shit. They have awesome benches too but the adjustable ones are like 600 bucks or some crazy shit. Fukk that noise. 

The actual weights is gonna be the hardest part.


----------



## Milo (Sep 10, 2016)

Have a look at this one. Not adjustable but great bench. I'm gonna get it with the fat pad too.
http://www.roguefitness.com/monster-utility-bench


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2016)

**** peaking 

And **** a deload when peaking. Never been this tight in my life from not doing anything.

You people using Bully Yoga and not bitching about it daily are way more manly than me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> **** peaking
> 
> And **** a deload when peaking. Never been this tight in my life from not doing anything.
> 
> You people using Bully Yoga and not bitching about it daily are way more manly than me.



Yea it ****ing sucks and heyyyyy we get to set openers this wee . Yayyyyyyy. Dick


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 10, 2016)

Milo said:


> Have a look at this one. Not adjustable but great bench. I'm gonna get it with the fat pad too.
> http://www.roguefitness.com/monster-utility-bench



Yeah I've seen that one but I need an adjustable one.


----------



## Milo (Sep 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> **** peaking
> 
> And **** a deload when peaking. Never been this tight in my life from not doing anything.
> 
> You people using Bully Yoga and not bitching about it daily are way more manly than me.



Well now that you mention it, my warm ups feel like maxes and my arms feel like they're gonna snap during bench... But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2016)

SBD belt came in today. Anderson Powerlifting is badass. Belt got here 2 days after ordering. Will post up a review for anyone considering one.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 15, 2016)

Milo said:


> SBD belt came in today. Anderson Powerlifting is badass. Belt got here 2 days after ordering. Will post up a review for anyone considering one.



Isn't that belt like 3 bills?


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Isn't that belt like 3 bills?



$255. Would NEVER buy it under normal circumstances. But my Titan broke 5 weeks out from my meet and I got this one solely for the 24 hour shipping quote. The next best was at least a week.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 15, 2016)

Let us know how u like it.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 15, 2016)

wow that is serious money for a belt


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> wow that is serious money for a belt


Way too much for my taste. But I can't be doing my meet peak with no belt!


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2016)

So only did bench and concentric squats to test it out. Squats and deadlift will obviously be the big ones but the belt is really really good. Super firm and the suede on the inside keeps it in place. Obviously very adjustable. Out of ther box it's not as stiff as some I've seen. Will require minimal break in. If you want to get one make sure your sizing falls within the middle of the belt holes. The last couple holes pretty much don't work for shit. Not a problem though mine is sized correctly. Totally badass belt. Is it worth the money? NO. Unless the ease of adjustment is really important to you. Or if you want a belt that looks badass. Then you could wear it to the club as well.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 15, 2016)

I really don't think 230 bucks is too much for a good belt. I wear my belt four days a week. Every week. Every year. They should last 10 to 15 years. I sweat like a whore so mine gets very wet and then dries up obviously and I think that wares down the leather a little bit so paying for a good durable long lasting belt is worth it in my opinion. 

And it is sexy looking.


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2016)

I agree 100%. But I can't comment on the longevity yet. And contrary to my previous rationale, more money doesn't mean better quality. I spent $130 on my Titan and the lever goes tits up at 8 months. I expected to have that thing forever. But I really like this belt and honestly am glad I got it.


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2016)

The buckle does seem pretty damn beefy though.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 15, 2016)

Thing is sick looking. And the buckle should be beefy like that its gotta stay together with all the pressure pushing against it. I'm jealous man


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 15, 2016)

nice looking belt. i have a izner forever belt (lever) that i really like


----------



## Joliver (Sep 15, 2016)

Great belt man.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 15, 2016)

$255 for a belt? You're higher than giraffe pussy.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 15, 2016)

That is a steep price. Thing does look mean though


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> $255 for a belt? You're higher than giraffe pussy.


What you don't have a money tree? Peasant!!!


----------



## CardinalJacked (Sep 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> $255 for a belt? You're higher than giraffe pussy.



$225 of it was just for that damn lever


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 16, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> $255 for a belt? You're higher than giraffe pussy.



How much money do u blow on that micro machine car of yours? Lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 16, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> How much money do u blow on that micro machine car of yours? Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> How much money do u blow on that micro machine car of yours? Lol





ToolSteel said:


>



I just laughed so hard at this I got an ab cramp


----------



## Milo (Sep 16, 2016)

Anyone tried Stickum spray on your back to bench? Is it legal to use in meets? My bench is slick as **** and chalk doesn't cut it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2016)

Milo said:


> Anyone tried Stickum spray on your back to bench? Is it legal to use in meets? My bench is slick as **** and chalk doesn't cut it.



Silicone mat off amazon or loop y9ur bands lengthwise down the bench.


----------



## Milo (Sep 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Silicone mat off amazon or loop y9ur bands lengthwise down the bench.


I use a dishwasher mat usually and it works awesome. But I can't use that during the meet and I don't want to set up and realize my shit is slick as hell on the bench.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 17, 2016)

Order one if those a7 shirts with the grip shit in the back. People say they are really good


----------



## Milo (Sep 17, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Order one if those a7 shirts with the grip shit in the back. People say they are really good


Is it allowed in a meet?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 17, 2016)

Milo said:


> Is it allowed in a meet?



I don't see why not. It's just a t shirt


----------



## Milo (Sep 17, 2016)

Considering some Feds make you wear whitey tighties it wouldn't surprise me if they wanted to be **** heads about a t shirt.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 17, 2016)

Milo said:


> Considering some Feds make you wear whitey tighties it wouldn't surprise me if they wanted to be **** heads about a t shirt.



Whitey tighties? I don't even own a pair of underwear. Lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 17, 2016)

When's the next meet,
Trini wants to send peanut butter fuk socks.....made with organic fuks


----------



## Milo (Sep 17, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Whitey tighties? I don't even own a pair of underwear. Lol


Hahah. Yeah man many meets I've seen require them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2016)

Milo said:


> Is it allowed in a meet?



Pretty sure they are ok in IPF.  Don't quote me though. I have see  them at RPS but whether the judges knew about it who knows.  

Shit I should have had my strength first shirts made with huge tacky lettering at the upper back...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 17, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Shit I should have had my strength first shirts made with huge tacky lettering at the upper back...


Uh yeah u should have


----------



## automatondan (Sep 17, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Whitey tighties? I don't even own a pair of underwear. Lol



Ewe..........


----------



## automatondan (Sep 17, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Whitey tighties? I don't even own a pair of underwear. Lol



Your junk must have some nice calluses built up....


----------



## Milo (Sep 17, 2016)

automatonDan said:


> Your junk must have some nice calluses built up....



That's from all the unprotected sex, not the undies.


----------



## Milo (Sep 23, 2016)

In a deload this week and been messing with my bench position mainly my feet. Was wondering how y'all place your feet? When I go wide and heels on the ground I get better leg drive but it kills my lower back and my ass comes off the bench. When I go to my toes it feels better on my back and my ass stays on the bench but not quite as much leg drive. What do y'all prefer?


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 23, 2016)

i was a on the toes guy but am trying to change to feet flat. i feel tighter and more leg drive, but i find i slide on the bench and ass wants to come up also


----------



## CardinalJacked (Sep 23, 2016)

push thru the toes of your shoes, knees out, feet flat, squeeze ass. 

What POB tells me. it works. 

The guy seems to know what he's talking about...


----------



## Milo (Sep 23, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> push thru the toes of your shoes, knees out, feet flat, squeeze ass.
> 
> What POB tells me. it works.
> 
> The guy seems to know what he's talking about...


All true but doesn't address the fact of ass coming up, or lower back pain during the movement.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Sep 23, 2016)

your ass is probably coming up due to driving the heels down (not driving thru the toes of your shoes) and not flexing your ass tight before the lift. 

Lower back pain could come from arch. If you arch more with your lower back, and not upper, then it could be fukkin that up.


----------



## Milo (Sep 23, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> your ass is probably coming up due to driving the heels down (not driving thru the toes of your shoes) and not flexing your ass tight before the lift.
> 
> Lower back pain could come from arch. If you arch more with your lower back, and not upper, then it could be fukkin that up.


Hmm I've heard differently about the toes. Both I can see as being right answers I just got driving the heels down from Mark Bell. I have to flex my ass or my back will really hurt. 
What you mean by arching upper back not lower?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 23, 2016)

No u wanna drive your heels down. Not your toes. Well if your feet are flat it doesn't really matter. But if your on your toes and you push off your toes your ass is gonna shoot up. 

Your back is hurting when your feet are flat because you're opening your hips too much for your flexibility. Putting more pressure on your lower back. It happens to me too if I try flat foot

Stick to toes on the floor but try to put the balls of your feet on the floor. When you're ready to press push your heels down and push backkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. Not up


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 23, 2016)

Don't worry about how big your arch is either. That's for people that have vaginas and are flexible. Just get a comfortable arch and get as tight as u can. 

I dunno how u set up but try digging the balls of your feet into the ground first then pish your body down using the bar to get tight.

I wouldn't change much Milo your bench looks good man


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 23, 2016)

And another thing..... People over think leg drive wayyyyyyyy too much. As long as your staying tight everything is good.


----------



## Milo (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks man very helpful.


----------



## Milo (Sep 27, 2016)

Hatebreed mosh pit tonight after setting squat opener.... My body is broken


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 27, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> No u wanna drive your heels down. Not your toes. Well if your feet are flat it doesn't really matter. But if your on your toes and you push off your toes your ass is gonna shoot up.
> 
> Your back is hurting when your feet are flat because you're opening your hips too much for your flexibility. Putting more pressure on your lower back. It happens to me too if I try flat foot
> 
> Stick to toes on the floor but try to put the balls of your feet on the floor. When you're ready to press *push your heels down and push backkkkkkkkkkkkkkk. Not up*



This cannot be overstated. See so many people trying to pull the bar up, not back.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 27, 2016)

Milo said:


> Hmm I've heard differently about the toes. Both I can see as being right answers I just got driving the heels down from Mark Bell. I have to flex my ass or my back will really hurt.
> What you mean by arching upper back not lower?



The arch on a bench is important in the thoracic spine not the lumbar. Think about expanding the rib cage and pushing your sternum up as you lower the bar down while also smashing your rear delts into the pad.


----------



## Milo (Sep 27, 2016)

Will do boss.


----------



## Milo (Oct 2, 2016)

Dan Green benching, new video.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 2, 2016)

I just got done watching that video Milo. He's on a mission.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 2, 2016)

Dan green is the epitome of leg drive. That dude would lose 10% off his bench if he didn't use his legs.


----------



## Milo (Oct 2, 2016)

Love his style. Jacked as **** and knows how to use it.


----------



## Milo (Oct 13, 2016)

Just bought a brand new Texas Power bar $285. Also have the opportunity to get as many new steel plates as I want at $.75 a pound.


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2016)

More to add to my future home gym. 700 pounds of weight. Cost me $545


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 18, 2016)

Damn score Milo. I wanna see the home gym too buddy


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Damn score Milo. I wanna see the home gym too buddy



Yeah man there's way more than that to buy too. Not that I'd need that much for a long time.
Right now just snagging deals as I see them. Won't be setting anything up until I move in February!


----------



## Milo (Oct 23, 2016)

My life's biggest accomplishment, driving 14 hours alone back home after a meet.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 23, 2016)

Milo said:


> My life's biggest accomplishment, driving 14 hours alone back home after a meet.



Hears u did awesome man. Post uo some rresults if u can


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 23, 2016)

Milo said:


> My life's biggest accomplishment, driving 14 hours alone back home after a meet.



14?!?! Wtf man. Lol I drove 6 and thought that was a lot. Well wife drove there and then I drove half way home. It was worth it for you tho u killed it man


----------



## Milo (Oct 23, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Hears u did awesome man. Post uo some rresults if u can



POB had me timed perfectly. Felt like I could rip the axles of a truck.
Weighed in at 210 the day before the meet. Spent the night in the hotel eating. Next day I felt so good. 
Squats were walk out and my third attempt was successful at 535. 
Wanted to bench 365 but got 350. I am best at bench when I have a good pump going and it was hard to keep a pump in a competition environment. 350 felt great though. 
Was in for a surprise when I found out we were doing deadlifts with a Rogue stiff bar but I knew I was in a good spot when I saw the other dudes were worried about it not being a deadlift bar. Second attempt was 550 and went up like it was a ****ing toothpick. Chose 600 as my third. Got a little too hooyah and basically yanked it and good morning'd it to the knees. Felt my lower back start to pulsate so I let it go and settled with 550. With my usual deadlift technique, that would have gone up like nothing. A little disappointing because I know I can do it. But walked away with 1st place and Best Lifter award.
POB had my strength and confidence to the point I didn't really need to think about anything during the meet. Everything just fell into place. Total was 1435 so that's a really good place to start I think. Thanks to everybody for the help and support!!
Plan now is to add some more muscle to my body. At 6'2 I need to be competing in at least 242. This frame needs to get filled in so will be doing a long hypertrophy phase.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 23, 2016)

Awesome shit man proud of u 

And I think u can stay at 220s and destroy it. You're pretty lean so if u come in right at 220 full of muscle ull be a beast for sure. Either way man good work


----------



## Milo (Oct 23, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Awesome shit man proud of u
> 
> And I think u can stay at 220s and destroy it. You're pretty lean so if u come in right at 220 full of muscle ull be a beast for sure. Either way man good work


Thanks man following your lead.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2016)

Wicked proud... went pretty much perfectly.


----------



## Milo (Oct 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wicked proud... went pretty much perfectly.


Just trusted in your program and directions man. That's all it is.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 24, 2016)

Milo I know u got some videos man. Pm me them i wanna seeeeee


----------



## IHI (Oct 24, 2016)

Huge congrats Milo!!! Way to go brotha


----------



## Milo (Oct 24, 2016)

IHI said:


> Huge congrats Milo!!! Way to go brotha


Thank you sir!


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 24, 2016)

Congrats my man, that's awesome!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 24, 2016)

Congrats Milo. Great work!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice work Milo! Congratulations. You definitely had the right state of mind going in.


----------



## Milo (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2016)

Congratulations Milo. My motto is trust in the Pillar lol


----------



## Milo (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks dude. That's all it is!


----------



## Milo (Nov 9, 2016)

Anyone use Sumo pulls as an accessory movement? I don't want them to replace my conventional as my main movement but would like to start doing them to learn them. What kind of benefits would they give as an accessory? Stronger glutes? Quads?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2016)

Stronger legs all together. I tell guys to do both who are just getting into lifting.


----------



## Milo (Nov 9, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Stronger legs all together. I tell guys to do both who are just getting into lifting.


That's what I'm looking for. Huge savage legs and a fat ass.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 9, 2016)

I use sumo high block pulls after squats depending where I'm at in the training cycle. I may add in some off the floor now that I have power pants to play with.


----------



## Milo (Nov 27, 2016)

Touch and go deadlift vs reset....which do y'all prefer? Never really thought about it much but I'm in a hypertrophy phase of training and I usually reset each time but it got me thinking that touch and go seems like it would have more time under tension and possibly be able to squeeze out another rep or two.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 27, 2016)

I switch it up, Milo. Sumo and conventional and touch and go vs resetting, I don't deadlift every back session either, every other.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 28, 2016)

Touch and go is blasphemy....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 28, 2016)

I think a controlled touch n go is ok sometimes like ed coan teaches. But not bouncing the weight off the floor like a ruhtard.


----------



## Milo (Nov 28, 2016)

I think bouncing is stupid but like you said, more of a controlled tap seems to add a little more. There is constant tension rather than completely relaxing for a few seconds and going again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 28, 2016)

Milo said:


> Touch and go deadlift vs reset....which do y'all prefer? Never really thought about it much but I'm in a hypertrophy phase of training and I usually reset each time but it got me thinking that touch and go seems like it would have more time under tension and possibly be able to squeeze out another rep or two.



Just because you are focusing on muscle growth doesn't mean you change how you execute your competition lifts. Don't develop bad habits. No touch and go for you!


----------



## Milo (Nov 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just because you are focusing on muscle growth doesn't mean you change how you execute your competition lifts. Don't develop bad habits. No touch and go for you!



Loud and clear boss hog


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 12, 2016)

Did y'all see Crystal Tate half squat 700?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 12, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Did y'all see Crystal Tate half squat 700?



I saw it with a bad view so can't tell on the depth.

But the slow sit back descent into the squat and everyone yelling "back, back, back, back" makes me think she snuck a pair of single ply briefs under her singlet LOL.

Either way, she's more of a man than I.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 12, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I saw it with a bad view so can't tell on the depth.
> 
> But the slow sit back descent into the squat and everyone yelling "back, back, back, back" makes me think she snuck a pair of single ply briefs under her singlet LOL.
> 
> Either way, she's more of a man than I.


Yeah that seemed really odd.. Especially with the speed she came up with. 
I suppose I should clarify that it is still an extremely impressive feat for a ~100kg woman to take 700 for a high squat. I pulled up every video I could find after seeing people complain about it on fb. There's one really good that shows it at hip height from the front, and it's high enough even SPF judges would have had to make a tough choice. 

Granted, I'm not a judge, so my opinion means dick. BUT... I get so incredibly annoyed with all the high squats, both in meets and posted for bragging on social media. Do I have some high/iffy squats? Sure. But I ****ing make a note of it if I'm postin the video.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 12, 2016)

only the judges have the angle to call it good or not.( this was not a spf meet)


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 12, 2016)

Def a half squat. Shit I can hit 700 at that depth. Wtf


----------



## Milo (Dec 13, 2016)

New low for cross fit fags at my gym: maxed out the length of the bar sleeves with wide ass 45 pound bumpers. Used bands to hold the weight on and was taking pictures of it. Total weight? 405. Total rep? 2.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> New low for cross fit fags at my gym: maxed out the length of the bar sleeves with wide ass 45 pound bumpers. Used bands to hold the weight on and was taking pictures of it. Total weight? 405. Total rep? 2.



Wowwwwww . ****ing homos


----------



## Milo (Dec 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Wowwwwww . ****ing homos



Can't wait to get the **** out of here and have my own gym.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> New low for cross fit fags at my gym: maxed out the length of the bar sleeves with wide ass 45 pound bumpers. Used bands to hold the weight on and was taking pictures of it. Total weight? 405. Total rep? 2.


Next time they're there do the same thing and DL it for max reps. Make loud noises. Very loud. Slam it every rep. 
Then when they're all staring, tell them they look even stupider squattin it. 

This is where you drop the mic.


----------



## Milo (Dec 13, 2016)

I could do that. Was also thinking about beating them with the Shoulder Rok


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 13, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I saw it with a bad view so can't tell on the depth.
> 
> But the slow sit back descent into the squat and everyone yelling "back, back, back, back" makes me think she snuck a pair of single ply briefs under her singlet LOL.
> 
> Either way, she's more of a man than I.



You could tell it was gonna be high on the way down. You watch her knees keep moving forward. Impossible to hit depth that way.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 13, 2016)

Strong errr..milk


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 13, 2016)

after this meet in may, I'm chasing "Grand goal" .... since my deadlift is the only thing that's worth a shit


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 13, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> after this meet in may, I'm chasing "Grand goal" .... since my deadlift is the only thing that's worth a shit



I have a grand goal t shirt. Its very nice. Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 13, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> after this meet in may, I'm chasing "Grand goal" .... since my deadlift is the only thing that's worth a shit



And stop being a pussy. We all have our strong lift. Keep hammering them all cj you're ****ing young man and have yearsssss of training ahead of u


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2016)

What's grand goals???


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 14, 2016)

Milo said:


> What's grand goals???



Its a thing Chris duffin did/ is doing. Its just about making huge goals and hitting them. It started with him wanting to pull 1000 pounds but now its moved to other things. Kinda cool.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 14, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Its a thing Chris duffin did/ is doing. Its just about making huge goals and hitting them. It started with him wanting to pull 1000 pounds but now its moved to other things. Kinda cool.



Except he's trying to become a life coach or some shit haha.

Chris Duffin - stick to powerlifting.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 14, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Except he's trying to become a life coach or some shit haha.
> 
> Chris Duffin - stick to powerlifting.



Jol says he's doing circus tricks now because his PLing days are over and he doesn't want to accept it.


----------



## Milo (Dec 14, 2016)

Hes strong beastly **** in the squat and deadlift but his bench really isn't that great comparatively. What's his weight class, 220?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 14, 2016)

Milo said:


> Hes strong beastly **** in the squat and deadlift but his bench really isn't that great comparatively. What's his weight class, 220?



220s. He said in a recent video its not worth him cutting down to 220s anymore. After he squatted 4x his bodyweight at 220 I think he kinda had enough. Who knows tho, the guy is a freak and busts his ass.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Jol says he's doing circus tricks now because his PLing days are over and he doesn't want to accept it.



Mark your calendar because Jol is actually right here...



ECKSRATED said:


> 220s. He said in a recent video its not worth him cutting down to 220s anymore. After he squatted 4x his bodyweight at 220 I think he kinda had enough. Who knows tho, the guy is a freak and busts his ass.



I was talking to a powerlifting legend at a meet back in the spring. Duffin's last 220 meet that he bombed out of trying to set the total record- he cut from around 275 - 220. Went temporarily deaf during the cut. He said his IV spreadsheet to try to rehydrate was absolutely insane. He really could have died from that cut.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 15, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Mark your calendar because Jol is actually right here...
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to a powerlifting legend at a meet back in the spring. Duffin's last 220 meet that he bombed out of trying to set the total record- he cut from around 275 - 220. Went temporarily deaf during the cut. He said his IV spreadsheet to try to rehydrate was absolutely insane. He really could have died from that cut.



That shits ridiculous. I don't even want cut three pounds. Fukk


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 15, 2016)

Milo said:


> What's grand goals???



It's words you can put on a shirt that your sycophants will buy from you at a mark up cause it's inspiring or some shit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's words you can put on a shirt that your sycophants will buy from you at a mark up cause it's inspiring or some shit.



Actually it was only 15 bucks for two shirts. Don't hate.


----------



## Milo (Dec 20, 2016)

Got a brand new belt squat at my gym and can't even try it. Crossfags always on it for calf raises and some kind of Good Morning and the fat ones use it for marching in place.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 20, 2016)

Milo said:


> Got a brand new belt squat at my gym and can't even try it. Crossfags always on it for calf raises and some kind of Good Morning and the fat ones use it for marching in place.



Haha kick them fukkers off. The pic u sent me did look nice. Very cool machines


----------



## Milo (Dec 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha kick them fukkers off. The pic u sent me did look nice. Very cool machines


Stayed late to give it a go. Did them after high bar squat and sumo pulls. That machine absolutely wrecks your ****ing quads.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 20, 2016)

Milo said:


> Got a brand new belt squat at my gym and can't even try it. Crossfags always on it for calf raises and some kind of Good Morning and the fat ones use it for marching in place.



The marching thing is kinda lame but will decompress the hips. Feels kinda good.  I have a few other things you can do in this machine other than just squats too.  One thing is for working the QL to stop those nasty back pumps me and ecks and many other get.

Unfortunately they got named ginger pulls... hardy Har har. Will text you a vid when I can.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 20, 2016)

Ginger pulls lol make sure u post the video so we can all see it lol ginger pulls


----------

